# SW Ohio Catfish Club Tourney Schedule



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Here it is for 2009, please mark your calendars, and be sure to check out the website swocatfishclub.com for all rules and details.

April 4th, Ohio River, Schmidt Ramp 8 am  3 pm (day tourney)
($10 additional ramp fee) 

May 2nd, CJ Brown Lake, main ramp, 8 am  3 pm (day tourney)

June 13, Great Miami River, West Carrollton, 5 pm - Midnight (night tourney)

July 25, Eastwood Lake, Dayton 5 pm  Midnight (night tourney) (Idle speed only)

August 15, Ohio River, New Richmond Ramp, 5 pm  Midnight (night tourney) 

September 12, Cowan Lake, Ramp near marina, 5 pm  Midnight (night tourney) 9.9 HP lake, larger motors allowed but you must use trolling motor!

October 3, CJ Brown Lake, main ramp, 8 am  3 pm (day tourney)

November 7, Ohio River, Cincinnati Public Landing, 8 am  3 pm, (day tourney)


As a note, due to weather/water conditions, be sure to check the message board on the website for upto the minute info regarding events. 

Thanks Salmonid


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

$10 ramp fee!!!! There better be some big ass blues there....haha


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

fishdealer04 said:


> $10 ramp fee!!!! There better be some big ass blues there....haha


Brian, ill be sure and let you check mine out after i catch em! 

Also, I havent seen anyone mention Docs seminar at Gander mountain coming up...he will be focusing on blues....can anyone remind me the date and time. i think its at noon on the first.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

fisherman5567 said:


> Brian, ill be sure and let you check mine out after i catch em!
> 
> Also, I havent seen anyone mention Docs seminar at Gander mountain coming up...he will be focusing on blues....can anyone remind me the date and time. i think its at noon on the first.


LOL fair enough.

I forget when Doc is doing he seminar. Pretty sure its Sunday though. I am sure he can get on here and clear that up.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm going to put in for some days off and try to make one of these. Looks like a great time!!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Sunday at high Noon, I'll be talking about methods to catch them, location and seasonal patterns, equipment choices, baits used, what to look for on your electronics and anything else that you want to talk about.................Doc


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Doctor said:


> Sunday at high Noon, I'll be talking about methods to catch them, location and seasonal patterns, equipment choices, baits used, what to look for on your electronics and anything else that you want to talk about.................Doc


Thats what a I thought. Bummer cause I have to work that day.

Ken Freeman (founder of Big Cat Quest) will be at BPS in Cincinnati on Saturday doing a seminar on "Big Cat Strategies & Techniques" which I am hoping to make. He goes on after Pete Maina which should also be a good seminar.


----------



## Day81 (Jun 27, 2008)

I was at that seminar today. it was pretty sweet.


----------

